# Sticky  MIMB Wallpapers



## phreebsd

I got 2 SIMPLE a few wallpapers up and one good one.
I like the one i did of bootlegger's bike. it took me about an hour.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=wallpaper

here's a preview of it if you dont want to go to the wallpapers area...

this is the before..













and this is the after....


----------



## Bootlegger

Very Nice.....


----------



## 650Brute

:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

here's one I just finished using Jon's bike. Many elements were put into this scene.


----------



## Metal Man

Hahahaha what are you saying here. Your brute done put Johns out to paster:flames:


----------



## cigaro

Jon was picking up his girlfriend... hahaha j/k


----------



## phreebsd

here's one I just did using Metal Man's bike.

this is the image i used.....










and this is what i did with it..










i blurred out the logo on the whiteboard in the background and make it out of focus like the other written stuff on it.


----------



## Metal Man

Its so cute......:bigok:


----------



## phreebsd

i wish you could buy tiny models like that. i'd have a whole set of wheelers in a heartbeat.. even make tiny interchangeable rims, tires, lifts..

hmm...


----------



## Polaris425

I made one  I call it _"Caught in Mt. Rain"_


----------



## Metal Man

Thats pretty good polaris425


----------



## phreebsd

a quick one for ryan. 
it's his brute is lying in wait for prey in the tall african prairie grass. (with a coca cola in the cup holder )


----------



## snipe523

These are all pretty creative. Keep up the good work phreebsd


----------



## Metal Man

What program are you using. Photo shop?


----------



## phreebsd

snipe523 said:


> These are all pretty creative. Keep up the good work phreebsd


thanks, snipe523. You wanted yours done didnt you? If so, any particular scene request? 




Metal Man said:


> What program are you using. Photo shop?


photoshop.
i mainly use Gimp. it's open source and free.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

That is pretty cool. I have no idea how to do any of that fancy computer stuff!! lol I do good to type as well as I do. lol


----------



## Metal Man

phreebsd said:


> photoshop.
> i mainly use Gimp. it's open source and free.


 
Shoot me a link. I'd like to try it. I use to have a simple program to chop up pics but lost it when my PC went down.It was not as nice as what your using but i enjoyed messing around with it.


----------



## phreebsd

here's my latest and last creation for today!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^ I'm lovin that one! That is cool!


----------



## snipe523

Any scene would be fine for me. It's free so I won't be picky


----------



## phreebsd

Here's did this one at the request of Ryan. He told me which background to use.










Also done as a old picture on parchment paper


----------



## phreebsd

Done at the request of DrillersGoDeeper. Pic of bike provided and theme suggested.












All wallpapers can be seen/downloaded @ http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=wallpaper


----------



## Yesterday

looks like hte back end of the wheeler is off the ground.. is that teh intended effect cuz of the nader?


----------



## jctgumby

I am still waitin' to see one of your own bike...You keep doin' everybody elses don't forget about yourself...Keep up the great work man very impressive


----------



## phreebsd

phIshy said:


> looks like hte back end of the wheeler is off the ground.. is that teh intended effect cuz of the nader?


 
haha yep. you got it.


----------



## phreebsd

jctgumby said:


> I am still waitin' to see one of your own bike...You keep doin' everybody elses don't forget about yourself...Keep up the great work man very impressive


 
thanks  i gotta come up with more ideas.
Got a few in my head. i'll work something up. I gotta do snipe523's before I'm freed up to do my own.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

No new ones?? Those things look great!


----------



## phreebsd

not yet but i have 2 firm ideas that will get done.


----------



## phreebsd

here's one i did with my bike. basically started as a small pond.
everything added. i thought the wood in the foreground gave it real depth.
i also added me a little buddy


----------



## jctgumby

That's awesome man...Keep 'em comin'


----------



## phreebsd

THanks man 
still have to do snipe523's bike. Been thinking about it for a while.


----------



## snipe523

That is definitely the best one yet. It seems like you are getting a little better with each one.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

If you get the chance, see what you can do with mine


----------



## phreebsd

i will try. i still have to come up with an idea for snipe's bike.
i'm drawing a blank


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## GreenRancher

^^^Thats funny


----------



## Big D

Great job! You have a real talent. 

Now I'm going to have to spend more money I don't have to buy Photoshop. I'd love to give this a try. I could freak out my kids' Dad (my ex) and put one of them on a huge jump heh heh heh. I'm such a *****. :silly:


----------



## GWNBrute

phreebsd said:


>


That is greatest thing I've ever seen:haha::bigok::haha::bigok::haha:


----------



## phreebsd

haha that's pretty funny


----------



## codyh

hahahah


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

were do u get it at??


----------



## phreebsd

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=wallpaper


----------



## Gillum44

Wow i would have no clue on where to even start on putting pictures up like that!! Very nice!!


----------



## jbadon

man u have skills we have photo shop and that [email protected]#t is hard lol good work i have a great idea u should put those on peoples t-shirts at their request and of course their expence i would buy one:374230:


----------



## kawi rider

These are great! I agree on a t-shirt would be awesome.


----------



## MTImodquad

You should mix it up a bit and throw an arctic cat on one


----------



## MTImodquad

I downloaded Gimp, I really like using this program. Mostly cuz it was free and they have a version for a MAC. Here is my first attempt at cutting out a pic.


----------



## MuddJunkie

I love it nice work,great work, very creative


----------



## phreebsd

bump


----------



## Made-In-TX

That stuff looks awesome man! I just downloaded GIMP too just to play around with. Quick question for ya... How in the world do you work it??? LOL. I just wanna know how to select a single piece of an image to impose on another back ground like you've got goin here but have no clue how. Haha


----------



## mudmaster

thats sweet guys yall care to do one for me? use my avatar its the only pic i have rite now lol


----------



## Made-In-TX

mudmaster said:


> thats sweet guys yall care to do one for me? use my avatar its the only pic i have rite now lol


Good luck man I can't even get someone to answer a single question for me about the program. :nutkick:


----------



## phreebsd

Made-In-TX said:


> Good luck man I can't even get someone to answer a single question for me about the program. :nutkick:



open file you want to cut from. in the layers window, right click on the layer and choose add alpha channel.
select the cutting tool from the toolbox
zoom in and place many points aorund the object you want to cut out. connect back to the first point to complete the selection.
hit control +i (invert) to select everything outside your selection then hit delete. this will delete everything from the pic. save that as a png or gif to save the transparency.
open your new image that you want to paste in the stuff you cut using the above steps. now once you have that image open, its time to bring in what u cut. now choose file -> open as layers then brows to the gif or png u saved earlier. after working thru those dialog boxes, you should now see the stuff u cut on top. from there you can resize, move, skew, whatever the layer u just brought in. you can also rearrange the stack.

note - im no expert on graphics. there's tons of tutorials on the net.
gimp offers a very large pile of documentation, the info covering the basics and many many tutorials on advanced things.

http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/


----------



## Made-In-TX

Thanks so much Phree. I tried to get those tutorials on gimps website to work but for some reason I never could get the pages to open properly. :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

sorry i missed you post. i think i took a bit of a vacation during the time of posting.


----------



## phreebsd

download gimp. its free and very featured. 
its what i use.
www.gimp.org


----------



## dbdesigns

cool stuff


----------



## phillies4752

MTImodquad said:


> I downloaded Gimp, I really like using this program. Mostly cuz it was free and they have a version for a MAC. Here is my first attempt at cutting out a pic.


Sweet picture!! where is this??


----------



## BRUTE05

Those are awesome.


----------



## The Gent

sweet looking backgrounds.


----------



## Polaris425

new wall paper


----------



## DanOMite

^^ Sweet! :rockn:


----------



## Big D

Now THAT's muddin' !!!!


----------

